# Fog control



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

Last year I made a maze and a section looked like this

IMG_20151003_191418_zpsyyzqow84.jpg Photo by Noben | Photobucket

This whas taken during construction, I had a bit more finishing on the end. 
There was also a strobe light

This year this section will be more decorated with vines and corn and stuff to give it more of a dense overgrown passageway feeling. 
I also want to give it some smoke, I have dj fog machines for this, one on timer the other remote controlled.

The problem I found last year is that the fog bleeds over to the next corridor which needs to remain fog free

IMG_20151003_191503_zpstipufsqb.jpg Photo by Noben | Photobucket

Today I went to a Dutch amusement park and there is a attraction called Fata Morgana (story of 1001 nights) It can be compared to Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean, because of its animatronics and light sound effects. 
There was a jungle room filled with dense fog and when you entered the next room there was no smoke at all, I wonder how they contain the fog? Any idea's??


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

was that jungle room indoors?

i'm guessing negative air pressure if it was.

outdoors you suffer from the wind, but cooling the fog helps make it stay.
i pump fog through dry ice in a long pvc tube.


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

Keep it cold and no breeze.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I wonder if you could use black plastic on the walls of the room you want to remain smoke free? That probably wouldn't prevent every wisp of smoke from getting in, but it may cut it down drastically.:undecidekin:


----------

